# WTS Betts Super Pro 8-Foot Mono Cast Net with 1/2-Inch Mesh



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Greetings

Purchased a Betts Super Pro Mono Cast net last year and just never got around to using it. Threw it a handful of times one afternoon at a local golf course to get a feel for it and it was more net than I needed at the time. Never seen water; just clean cut fairway grass 

Net is 8 foot (16' spread) mono with 1/2" mesh

Retails for $140+, letting it go for $110 shipped. No bucket included; I kept that for a smaller net.

Can post pics if you'd like to see them. Additional info can be found online for this net or the Super Pro series. As good as they come!!


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Dropped to 100 shipped


----------

